# The silver thread



## z106 (13 Dec 2007)

THere has been a bull run on gold in the last few years.

How do people think silver will fare in the medium term?
Are gold and silver related?

It appears silver has not advanvced like gold has over the last few years.
COuld that mean that a big silver run could be on teh way?


----------



## ivuernis (13 Dec 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> It appears silver has not advanvced like gold has over the last few years. COuld that mean that a big silver run could be on teh way?



If you look at the recent data (I don't have it to hand) for silver I think you will see that it has indeed been on a bull run like all metals over the last couple of years.


----------



## z106 (13 Dec 2007)

Ya - you're right. But it hasn't been as strong as golds run. Just wondering if it has a bit of 'catching up' to do.


----------



## soy (13 Dec 2007)

Plenty of info on www.kitco.com


----------

